# Trimming the Ewe - when and how much



## bdawg (Apr 28, 2007)

I have some 15 year old ewe bushes at the corner of my house which I trim regularly in early March. They are healthy, and grow quickly all summer.
This year, I want to really cut them back to fit in better with new plantings. Can I cut them down to their heavier trunk branches? Or will they not sprout back to life? Is this a good time? (April 28th today...). Thanks.


----------



## tree_beard (Apr 30, 2007)

*yew*

as far as i know... yew=tree 
ewe=sheep

will re-shoot when pruned back hard, but slow to recover due to general slow growth of yew. best to prune when trees are not actively putting on new growth in the winter months.


hope thats some help


----------



## bdawg (May 4, 2007)

Thanks. Spelling was never my forte..


----------



## M.D. Vaden (May 6, 2007)

I don't think your summers are warmer than our in Oregon.

And I'd be willing to make the reduction now - but no later than the next couple of weeks.

You need new growth coming on top to prevent sunburn to the previously shaded bark.

If the weather gets prematurely hot, lay something like window screen on top to temporarily shade it, until some growth emerges or the weather mellows.


----------

